# I love to hear your opinions on this idea. Any thoughts will be appreciated



## caseywen (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of offering knitting kits with football team spirit. When you talk to your friends about it, what do you say? What do you think is the biggest problem around selling knitting kits to football fans and knitters?


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

well first of all you have to be carefull about logos whether or not you can use them. secondly would be the price. most people don't realize what kind of time you put into these things. so if you do decide to do it make sure you get the price up front before you put in all that work.


----------



## caseywen (Jul 17, 2018)

I am not supposed to use their names and logos. What I can use are the colors and name of the school (I need to speak to legal consultants). 

How do you like the idea?


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Not to discourage you, but I think it will be a lot of trouble figuring out the yardage you need for each color.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

A bit more information would help. Here are some things to consider. Are Kits meant to be knit during the game, as in to record the score? Will the pattern be Football motifs or just team colors? There are many team color combinations, that would require a large inventory of team appropriate colors, which I believe are readily available in Red Heart yarn. So what is the benefit of purchasing your kit? Is it because the pattern to be knit is unique, the cost of the kit is discounted over buying the yarn and pattern separately (as you find with many kits offered by large yarn companies such as knit picks or craftsy), or are you custom dyeing the yarn in team colors.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Yes, NFL team logos, names and even the official colors are licensed and can not be used for commercial purposes without express permission from the individual teams, but creating a generic motif for example; a football, yard lines or helmet are not. Using the team name on the packaging could also be a licensing issue. Even Red Heart's with their Team Spirit line has been very careful to not identify the colors as specific teams. Their color combinations are generic and not specifically the exact same shade as any specific team. Just like Disney, sports teams take their licensing very seriously.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

caseywen said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of offering knitting kits with football team spirit. When you talk to your friends about it, what do you say? What do you think is the biggest problem around selling knitting kits to football fans and knitters?


I can't think of any problem selling Patriot kits to New Englanders. I intend to crochet an afghan with the Patriot logo prominently displayed. Maybe I'll raffle it. Maybe I'll sell it word-of-mouth. I only mentioned it to my SIL, who immediately said he'd buy 10 tickets and pray to win; then said he'd pay for the yarn on top of paying me for making it, if I'd make one for him.

What say YOU, caseywen? Afghans and small items or just small items such as mittens, scarves, hats? And the yarn? I'd only use acrylics since so many people have allergies and also the wash-ability factor. You'd also have to consider both knit and crochet - kits for both or which?


----------



## caseywen (Jul 17, 2018)

tatesgirl - thank you for the feedback. Best luck to your raffle.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

If you decide to do this, I would buy the yarn and needles, and just leave them in their original wrappers, in case they don't sell and you have to return them. Also, do you intend to include a pattern? If so, that could get sticky. I don't know about free patterns, though.


----------



## caseywen (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello glofish, I intend to include a pattern. What are the teams are you interested in?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm back!

New Englanders also LOVE LOVE LOVE the Red Sox! I see stickers on vehicles all the time and I knitted size 15 socks (yes, 15s!) for a nephew, 2 pairs of 14s for his son and a brother, 1 pair of 10 for his wife, on and on.

You could try a kit to knit up to a size 10 sox but I wouldn't include needles because we who knit socks have our favorite needles already and you'd only open a can of worms with much dissention about which needles to use. The yarn and a simple pattern would be sufficient, IMO.


----------

